# Jarhead



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going tonight. I will have a review when I get back.
NO SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

The song Jesus Walks made that trailer. Looks like a good movie.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

dont spoil it for us with the review tho! no details just give it a rating lol

i love war movies and video games and i cant wait to see this.

they need to make a movie based on the current war in iraq


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> dont spoil it for us with the review tho! no details just give it a rating lol
> 
> i love war movies and video games and i cant wait to see this.
> 
> they need to make a movie based on the current war in iraq


I will only give it a rating.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

im watching it tonight also. looks like its well made... but...

military propraganda??? eh???!! ahah jk!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i wanna see it looks good so far...


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow,

Another movie, made for profit, to detail war......

Ill be renting it, just because war movies are interesting...

But I disagree with the timing of this movie. The FIRST gulf war has been over for like 14 years and now you're telling me this is exactly when this movie should be brought up and out?

Im still not 100% clear why the first gulf war took place(liberating Kuwait? yeay!!) 
but the snowball effect from it has done nothing to help America, its ordinary citizens, or even the mebers of the armed forces who fought in it.....

Anyways, looking forward to the review it should be helpful


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

As a former Marine, I thought it was a GREAT movie. There was a lot of realism and attention to detail. I really liked it a lot. It demonstrated the changes in psyche VERY well.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> Wow,
> 
> Another movie, made for profit, to detail war......
> 
> ...


Try picking up a history book some time.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Fido said:


> Wow,
> 
> Another movie, made for profit, to detail war......
> 
> ...


Try picking up a history book some time.








[/quote]

How about suggeting one that wasn't american government biased......
How about suggesting one written by a third part arbitrator....

Then Ill think about it..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

very true i had a class on text books and how they edit sh*t.. but then sum1 had to edit that soooooo my conclusion is there is no such thing as history and everything is lies


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

ooh rah


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

going to see it tonight


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

It was pretty good...although ... i wont spoil it nm


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im dragging my gf to it in the next couple of days.

told her to shut her mouth and keep quiet, no complaints...lol


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i cant wait to see this movie, please no spoilers


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Going to see it tonight!


----------



## little punk (Oct 16, 2005)

it looks so good, i'm into the war movies like black hawk down that was great i hope it somewhat like that. going to see it in the next few days


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Kanye West is a Hypocrit and a sell out. He hates bush, but lets his songs play in a movie about a bush-lead war.

It does look well made, and there is no actual combat in the movie wich is a good change.

I guess most of you dont know this but today is Eid (Muslim New year). Today also marks the end of Ramadan and is holy day for true practicing muslims. What better way to say "Happy Eid" than to release a movie that reminds me how much my people have been erradicated over the years.

This movie's release occurring on one of the holliest days for muslims is either a big coincidence or a big slap in the face.







to whoever thought it would be funny to do this.

And what's the reason for using the "Jesus Walks" song for the trailer anyway?? Is Jaimie Fox walking in the desert supposed to remind us of Jesus in some way? I think using Jesus's (One of the most peacefull Prophets) name in a MTV generation war movie is stupid too.

Well that is my 2 cents, Im just sick of all these war movies and TV shows being made by rich white guys who wanna profit off the death of innocent arabs and young kids who joined the marines to feed their families.

PS: I cant wait to see how many hate filled posts will be added by people calling me a sandnigga and a terrorist just because I voiced my opinion.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^I could reply to your post cobra, but I'm betting it would be a bad thing instead of a good one, how I would mean it. 
I don't think you would listen to what I had to say, so I won't. No one hates you, but ppl have different views than you. I know I do.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Kanye West is a Hypocrit and a sell out. He hates bush, but lets his songs play in a movie about a bush-lead war.
> 
> It does look well made, and there is no actual combat in the movie wich is a good change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> very true i had a class on text books and how they edit sh*t.. but then sum1 had to edit that soooooo my conclusion is there is no such thing as history and everything is lies


Lies? How is it lies? Its simply a persons interpretation of events. And as soon as it becomes history, those interpretations become whats real.



"William Wallace in Braveheart said:


> History is written by those who have hung heros


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

8/10

Pretty good flick.

Cobra. I don't think you are a **********, but I do think you have it out for the US.

No one cares when the release date is.

Now that you mention it, I think it is a funny coinky dink.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Why did cobra bring in the word "sang ni**er" do they say that in the movie?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

94NDTA: I never said I have it out for the US. I might have it out for the president and its current government, but I have nothing against the country or its people.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I think Cobra is truelly looking too deeply into this.

IT IS A MOVIE! DESIGNED TO ENTERTAIN!

It did just that. No need to look further into it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I think Cobra is truelly looking too deeply into this.
> 
> IT IS A MOVIE! DESIGNED TO ENTERTAIN!
> 
> It did just that. No need to look further into it.


Some movies are meant to tell stories. I believe it was actually a book based on a true retelling of events tho.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I know its just a movie made to entertain and rake in $$. But believe me my friend, you wouldnt find it that entertaining if you were in my shoes.

Imagine that some rich oil baron from Saudi-Arabiab released a movie starring the 9-11 terrorists and depicted them as heroes for killing innocent hard working people. Then would you find that entertaining 94NDTA?? I know I would be disgusted.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Cobra said:


> I know its just a movie made to entertain and rake in $$. But believe me my friend, you wouldnt find it that entertaining if you were in my shoes.
> 
> Imagine that some rich oil baron from Saudi-Arabiab released a movie starring the 9-11 terrorists and depicted them as heroes for killing innocent hard working people. Then would you find that entertaining 94NDTA?? I know I would be disgusted.


are you trying to say you support Saddam?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I know its just a movie made to entertain and rake in $$. But believe me my friend, you wouldnt find it that entertaining if you were in my shoes.
> 
> Imagine that some rich oil baron from Saudi-Arabiab released a movie starring the 9-11 terrorists and depicted them as heroes for killing innocent hard working people. Then would you find that entertaining 94NDTA?? I know I would be disgusted.


We just wouldnt watch and get over it......thank you, come again


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm going to see it for free - I am in a class called Literature of War and our professor is taking us tomorrow. I'm pretty excited, it looks good and I'd like to see the movies take on it. Some of you guys need a history lesson...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Fido: "are you trying to say you support Saddam?"

When did I say that I support that asshole?? Why dont dont you add some arguments to what you say instaed of just posting an irrelevant question.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cobra said:


> I know its just a movie made to entertain and rake in $$. But believe me my friend, you wouldnt find it that entertaining if you were in my shoes.
> 
> Imagine that some rich oil baron from Saudi-Arabiab released a movie starring the 9-11 terrorists and depicted them as heroes for killing innocent hard working people. Then would you find that entertaining 94NDTA?? I know I would be disgusted.


I would go see it.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I know its just a movie made to entertain and rake in $$. But believe me my friend, you wouldnt find it that entertaining if you were in my shoes.
> 
> Imagine that some rich oil baron from Saudi-Arabiab released a movie starring the 9-11 terrorists and depicted them as heroes for killing innocent hard working people. Then would you find that entertaining 94NDTA?? I know I would be disgusted.


We just wouldnt watch and get over it......*thank you, come again*
[/quote]

Well this is officially the first arab-hate post in this thread, thanks alot Syrus410. Let's see how many more will be added. Keep in mind folks that I havent said anything that discriminates anyones race or religion because I have respect.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cobra said:


> I know its just a movie made to entertain and rake in $$. But believe me my friend, you wouldnt find it that entertaining if you were in my shoes.
> 
> Imagine that some rich oil baron from Saudi-Arabiab released a movie starring the 9-11 terrorists and depicted them as heroes for killing innocent hard working people. Then would you find that entertaining 94NDTA?? I know I would be disgusted.


We just wouldnt watch and get over it......*thank you, come again*
[/quote]

Well this is officially the first arab-hate post in this thread. Let's see how many more will be added. Keep in mind folks that I havent said anything that discriminates anyones race or religion because I have respect.
[/quote]

Allready playing the race card.

Nice.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I know its just a movie made to entertain and rake in $$. But believe me my friend, you wouldnt find it that entertaining if you were in my shoes.
> 
> Imagine that some rich oil baron from Saudi-Arabiab released a movie starring the 9-11 terrorists and depicted them as heroes for killing innocent hard working people. Then would you find that entertaining 94NDTA?? I know I would be disgusted.


We just wouldnt watch and get over it......*thank you, come again*
[/quote]

Well this is officially the first arab-hate post in this thread. Let's see how many more will be added. Keep in mind folks that I havent said anything that discriminates anyones race or religion because I have respect.
[/quote]
I did nothing wrong....I dont hate arabs....and I dont discriminate, did not mean for it to be what ever it means to you

I see your point now.......dont feel bad.........i see it all the time


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok so "thank you, come again" was not meant to be disrespectfull. Sorry, my bad. I guess you just use that phrase in everyday conversation. My apologies again.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Ok so "thank you, come again" was not meant to be disrespectfull. Sorry, my bad. I guess you just use that phrase in everyday conversation. My apologies again.


Its kinda like....................shut the fuk up type thing.........









i assuming your arabic


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Ok so "thank you, come again" was not meant to be disrespectfull. Sorry, my bad. I guess you just use that phrase in everyday conversation. My apologies again.


Man, all it takes is a phrase that I guess COULD be taken as racist, and you are off.

EDIT: don't want to ruin it.

There is something else I could say, that would ruin the movie, and your arguement. I can PM you if you want.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Syrus410: "Its kinda like....................shut the fuk up type thing........."

So basically you wer telling me to shut the f*ck up because I had an opinion you dont agree with. How "Democratic" of you.
Thank you, come again.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Syrus410: "Its kinda like....................shut the fuk up type thing........."
> 
> So basically you wer telling me to shut the f*ck up because I had an opinion you dont agree with. How "Democratic" of you.
> Thank you, come again.:laugh:












your cryin about that when all i hear on here.....yo yo wut up nucca fo shizzle blah blah blah ...no difference. I meant nothing by it

plus I know nothinng of you.........wasnt aware u was arabic


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

let me try to settle this

ITS A f*cking MOVIE NOT A HATE ARIBIC POST
AND THERE HAS BEEN NOTHING THAT WAS MEANT TO B RACIST ABOUT IT
SO COBRA SHUT THE f*ck UP ALREADY ABOUT THIS RACIST sh*t


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

"ITS A f*cking MOVIE NOT A HATE ARIBIC POST"

What does that even mean?? Try reading every post carefully before hitting capslock and typing up incoherent jibberish. Show some respect, Dumbass.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

It was an outstanding movie! I would see it again forsure. Worth seeing it before video


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Cobra, see the movie. It's not about hating arabs. And as far as "your people," are you Iraqi? No? Then shaddddup. The mvoie is about the evolution of the marine's mental health as he endures the trials and hardship of life in the Marine Corps. It deals with his service in Desert Storm and Desert Sheild.

So, if you knew anything about the movie, you would know that it is not centered around this current war - and no one cares if you're a #REMOVED#, ****, ******, cracker, #REMOVED#, jew, jap, *****, ***, flip, or whatever. There, I should have offended most everyone equally to even it all out.

The point is that YOU were the first person to bring up race and religion. Let it go man. Hope that helps, now get down off the cross, use the wood to build a bridge, and get over it. Thank YOU, come again.


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

All I ever see on here anymore is people taking things that other take out of context...

y'all are pretty overly sensitive.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Ok so "thank you, come again" was not meant to be disrespectfull. Sorry, my bad. I guess you just use that phrase in everyday conversation. My apologies again.


are you f*cking stupid or something man?

lots of ppl say 'thank you come again' once they've owned someone. Apu's quote is basically a part of pop culture, why the f*ck is syrus racist for saying it.

you've got some bitterness issues man.

you get made a fool, then play the race card. are you Kanye f*cking West or something, because you have equivalent IQs.

please refrain from opening your mouth in the future.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Puff said:


> Ok so "thank you, come again" was not meant to be disrespectfull. Sorry, my bad. I guess you just use that phrase in everyday conversation. My apologies again.


are you f*cking stupid or something man?

lots of ppl say 'thank you come again' once they've owned someone. Apu's quote is basically a part of pop culture, why the f*ck is syrus racist for saying it.

you've got some bitterness issues man.

you get made a fool, then play the race card. are you Kanye f*cking West or something, because you have equivalent IQs.

please refrain from opening your mouth in the future.








[/quote]

Thank you, come again.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Clay said:


> Cobra, see the movie. It's not about hating arabs. And as far as "your people," are you Iraqi? No? Then shaddddup. The mvoie is about the evolution of the marine's mental health as he endures the trials and hardship of life in the Marine Corps. It deals with his service in Desert Storm and Desert Sheild.
> 
> So, if you knew anything about the movie, you would know that it is not centered around this current war - and no one cares if you're a #REMOVED#, ****, ******, cracker, #REMOVED#, jew, jap, *****, ***, flip, or whatever. There, I should have offended most everyone equally to even it all out.
> 
> The point is that YOU were the first person to bring up race and religion. Let it go man. Hope that helps, now get down off the cross, use the wood to build a bridge, and get over it. Thank YOU, come again.


Listen bro, read my fist post carefully. I never said Im pissed caus the movie is about hating arabs, I know very well what its about. I just think that its a fucked up coincidence that it is released on the muslim holiday.

And do you know why I said "PS: I cant wait to see how many hate filled posts will be added by people calling me a sandnigga and a terrorist just because I voiced my opinion."??

Because thats what always happens when its a war topic. If someone says something that the majority doesnt agree with, I start seeing words like "terrorist" "towel head" and "evil religion" appear. Do a search in past topics and you WILL see words like that being used.

And FYI I am from Baghdad so thats why I said "my people". I am muslim too, non practicing though.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lots of PC in this thread.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Cobra, see the movie. It's not about hating arabs. And as far as "your people," are you Iraqi? No? Then shaddddup. The mvoie is about the evolution of the marine's mental health as he endures the trials and hardship of life in the Marine Corps. It deals with his service in Desert Storm and Desert Sheild.
> 
> So, if you knew anything about the movie, you would know that it is not centered around this current war - and no one cares if you're a #REMOVED#, ****, ******, cracker, #REMOVED#, jew, jap, *****, ***, flip, or whatever. There, I should have offended most everyone equally to even it all out.
> 
> The point is that YOU were the first person to bring up race and religion. Let it go man. Hope that helps, now get down off the cross, use the wood to build a bridge, and get over it. Thank YOU, come again.


Listen bro, read my fist post carefully. I never said Im pissed caus the movie is about hating arabs, I know very well what its about. I just think that its a fucked up coincidence that it is released on the muslim holiday.

And do you know why I said "PS: I cant wait to see how many hate filled posts will be added by people calling me a sandnigga and a terrorist just because I voiced my opinion."??

Because thats what always happens when its a war topic. If someone says something that the majority doesnt agree with, I start seeing words like "terrorist" "towel head" and "evil religion" appear. Do a search in past topics and you WILL see words like that being used.

And FYI I am from Baghdad so thats why I said "my people". I am muslim too, non practicing though.
[/quote]

No one has said anything racist towards you. Or anything about your religion.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Puff said:


> Ok so "thank you, come again" was not meant to be disrespectfull. Sorry, my bad. I guess you just use that phrase in everyday conversation. My apologies again.


are you f*cking stupid or something man?

lots of ppl say 'thank you come again' once they've owned someone. Apu's quote is basically a part of pop culture, why the f*ck is syrus racist for saying it.

you've got some bitterness issues man.

you get made a fool, then play the race card. are you Kanye f*cking West or something, because you have equivalent IQs.

please refrain from opening your mouth in the future.








[/quote]

Ive never heard of anyone using that phrase after a own, maybe in BC but not here in montreal or anywhere else Ive been.

"you've got some bitterness issues man."

You know what maybe I do, I guess it comes from years of watching bombs drop on my country, long distance phone calls from iraq because another relative's house and family just bacame "collateral damage", or maybe its because I see people like Jay Leno and Dennis Miller cracking jokes about arabs and generalising them as (smelly, goat riding, bee keeper suit wearing maniacs who love nothing more than blowing themselves up).

But all those feeling are towards the Government and the Media. In no is this how I feel towards the people. I've lived in chicago for many months and really enjoyed myself there and people wer cool. I cant say how it is now post 9-11, but Its still all good.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Ok so "thank you, come again" was not meant to be disrespectfull. Sorry, my bad. I guess you just use that phrase in everyday conversation. My apologies again.


are you f*cking stupid or something man?

lots of ppl say 'thank you come again' once they've owned someone. Apu's quote is basically a part of pop culture, why the f*ck is syrus racist for saying it.

you've got some bitterness issues man.

you get made a fool, then play the race card. are you Kanye f*cking West or something, because you have equivalent IQs.

please refrain from opening your mouth in the future.








[/quote]

Ive never heard of anyone using that phrase after a own, maybe in BC but not here in montreal or anywhere else Ive been.

"you've got some bitterness issues man."

You know what maybe I do, I guess it comes from years of watching bombs drop on my country, long distance phone calls from iraq because another relative's house and family just bacame "collateral damage", or maybe its because I see people like Jay Leno and Dennis Miller cracking jokes about arabs and generalising them as (smelly, goat riding, bee keeper suit wearing maniacs who love nothing more than blowing themselves up).

But all those feeling are towards the Government and the Media. In no is this how I feel towards the people. I've lived in chicago for many months and really enjoyed myself there and people wer cool. I cant say how it is now post 9-11, but Its still all good.
[/quote]
This will be my last post concerning this thread because I really dont want to get invloved. But bombing in your country has been going on way before America got there. Maybe you should send the same message to your people.


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

I think there are two types of people here... those that like to point the finger and blame everyone.. and then the people that would prefer to actually do something about it.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Syrus410, I know all about that, you mean the iran-iraq war right? The one that the US government supplied weapons to both sides so they could kill each other? I know about it.

And the same thing is happenning now. These mental case insurgents are killing more iraqis than the marines are now. But there were no insurgents or al-qaeda in iraq before Bush invaded in 2003. After the invasion, the borders were unprotected and that allowed terorists from countries like pakistan to come in and start killing any arab just for smiling at an american soldier. If bush really wanted to fight terror, he would have went after pakistan (He didnt caus they have nukes) or Saudi-Arabia (He didnt caus they are oil buddys). Right now what is happening is that we have arabs killing arabs by the hundreds like in the iran-iraq war. If that is part of bush's "freedom plan" than he succeeds.

Anyhoo this thread is getting out of hand. I come on this site mainly because I love Piranhas.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Syrus410, I know all about that, you mean the iran-iraq war right? The one that the US government supplied weapons to both sides so they could kill each other? I know about it.
> 
> And the same thing is happenning now. These mental case insurgents are killing more iraqis than the marines are now. But there were no insurgents or al-qaeda in iraq before Bush invaded in 2003. After the invasion, the borders were unprotected and that allowed terorists from countries like pakistan to come in and start killing any arab just for smiling at an american soldier. If bush really wanted to fight terror, he would have went after pakistan (He didnt caus they have nukes) or Saudi-Arabia (He didnt caus they are oil buddys).


Sorry.....but I feel that there are prolly alot of Iraq's in those cars that are running into american soldeirs everyday

Let me also say that.....im sure there not all iraq's.........but some are


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Syrus410, I know all about that, you mean the iran-iraq war right? The one that the US government supplied weapons to both sides so they could kill each other? I know about it.
> 
> And the same thing is happenning now. These mental case insurgents are killing more iraqis than the marines are now. But there were no insurgents or al-qaeda in iraq before Bush invaded in 2003. After the invasion, the borders were unprotected and that allowed terorists from countries like pakistan to come in and start killing any arab just for smiling at an american soldier. If bush really wanted to fight terror, he would have went after pakistan (He didnt caus they have nukes) or Saudi-Arabia (He didnt caus they are oil buddys).


Wow, you are really good at pointing the finger.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Kanye West is a Hypocrit and a sell out. He hates bush, but lets his songs play in a movie about a bush-lead war.


You'd do the same for more money and you damn well know it.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Kanye West is a Hypocrit and a sell out. He hates bush, but lets his songs play in a movie about a bush-lead war.


You'd do the same for more money and you damn well know it.
[/quote]
I dont think it matters....its a very good a powerful song. Just forget that Kanye had anything to with it. SOng gives a good message and talks about important issues


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Back to the movie.

Anyone see it?

It was very moving.

There wasn't even as much as a whisper after the last line was said.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Syrus410, I know all about that, you mean the iran-iraq war right? The one that the US government supplied weapons to both sides so they could kill each other? I know about it.
> 
> And the same thing is happenning now. These mental case insurgents are killing more iraqis than the marines are now. But there were no insurgents or al-qaeda in iraq before Bush invaded in 2003. After the invasion, the borders were unprotected and that allowed terorists from countries like pakistan to come in and start killing any arab just for smiling at an american soldier. If bush really wanted to fight terror, he would have went after pakistan (He didnt caus they have nukes) or Saudi-Arabia (He didnt caus they are oil buddys).


Sorry.....but I feel that there are prolly alot of Iraq's in those cars that are running into american soldeirs everyday

Let me also say that.....im sure there not all iraq's.........but some are
[/quote]

Well obviously there are going to be alot of left over saddam supporters, and peaple who dont like the idea of being occupied. I just find those suicide bombers sick, they praise God before killing themselves as if God will give them props. Do they even realise that the Quran says that suicide is a sin??


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Back to the movie.
> 
> Anyone see it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Back to the movie.
> 
> Anyone see it?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sadly, the assholes on this site will never allow that. I am goin to see it tommorow!


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

im going to see it Monday


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Back to the movie.
> 
> Anyone see it?
> 
> ...


Sorry for turning your movie thread into a political discussion. But I just had to voice my opinion about the movie in my first post and I did. For the record I will try to see the movie and come back here and let u know what I thought about it. If I could watch Farenheit 9-11, I could watch this since it doesnt seem like its going to be a blood fest.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

think it will be out on dvd b4 xmas?

cause i wanna get it if so.......... or else i will buy a pirated version of it


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Back to the movie.
> 
> Anyone see it?
> 
> ...


Sorry for turning your movie thread into a political discussion. But I just had to voice my opinion about the movie in my first post and I did. For the record I will try to see the movie and come back here and let u know what I thought about it. If I could watch Farenheit 9-11, I could watch this since it doesnt seem like its going to be a blood fest.
[/quote]
Understandable


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> think it will be out on dvd b4 xmas?
> 
> cause i wanna get it if so.......... or else i will buy a pirated version of it


How many major motion pictures come out to DVD after making their big screen release a month and a half before?

And yes, it's a good movie.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

obviousley....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im draggin my gf to it tomorrow. hockey game tonight...lol.

actually maybe ill go after the game...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Puff said:


> im draggin my gf to it tomorrow. hockey game tonight...lol.
> 
> actually maybe ill go after the game...


Calgary by +2 :rasp:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

really good movie i think . if you havent seen it yet go see it!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I will try to see it, if not I will catch it on DVD.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i love the begging of the movie. It was very funny then it got REAL. Which was good but also got a little boring if you expected some action. It also got boring if you wanted to see more about his life with his ex-girl friend. Though its very true out things can turn out. I cant really say much more than that hte movie did a real good job on making things come to reality. Even though the movie was pretty long i wish they did a little more on the life of the main character aftermath of the war.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Clay said:


> Cobra, see the movie. It's not about hating arabs. And as far as "your people," are you Iraqi? No? Then shaddddup. The mvoie is about the evolution of the marine's mental health as he endures the trials and hardship of life in the Marine Corps. It deals with his service in Desert Storm and Desert Sheild.
> 
> So, if you knew anything about the movie, you would know that it is not centered around this current war - and no one cares if you're a #REMOVED#, ****, ******, cracker, #REMOVED#, jew, jap, *****, ***, flip, or whatever. There, I should have offended most everyone equally to even it all out.
> 
> The point is that YOU were the first person to bring up race and religion. Let it go man. Hope that helps, now get down off the cross, use the wood to build a bridge, and get over it. Thank YOU, come again.


*Yuuuuuuttttttttttttt!*

Although I haven't seen the movie yet, nor will I have a chance to see during the rest of my month remaining here in Japan, I have read the book and Clay hit the mark on what the entire book is about; portraying how that Marine dealt with everyday life while in the corps, giving an ordinary "civilian" a glimpse into the life of a Marine.

I, personally, recommend reading the book AS WELL AS see the movie (i'll see the movie when I PCS back to the states this december).....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Puff said:


> im dragging my gf to it in the next couple of days.
> 
> told her to shut her mouth and keep quiet, no complaints...lol












I'll probably wath it, but afew dys later, aftr everyone gets done cramming in there.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> very true i had a class on text books and how they edit sh*t.. but then sum1 had to edit that soooooo my conclusion is there is no such thing as history and everything is lies


Lies? How is it lies? Its simply a persons interpretation of events. And as soon as it becomes history, those interpretations become whats real.



"William Wallace in Braveheart said:


> History is written by those who have hung heros


[/quote]

god forbid we dont take everything literally.....


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I was so pumped to see the movie but was very disappointed, It had a really good story line tho.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> I was so pumped to see the movie but was very disappointed, It had a really good story line tho.


Where you looking for blood and guts?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I was so pumped to see the movie but was very disappointed, It had a really good story line tho.


Where you looking for blood and guts?
[/quote]

to be honest...yea, i wanted some saving private ryan sh*t.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> I was so pumped to see the movie but was very disappointed, It had a really good story line tho.


Where you looking for blood and guts?
[/quote]

to be honest...yea, i wanted some saving private ryan sh*t.
[/quote]
I can understand why you would be disappointed then, wasnt supposed to be that type of movie. I really enjoyed it because I wasnt expecting a shoot-em-up kill-um movie


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I thought it was a great movie. I suggest that everyone goes to see it.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

The movie was kick-ass, really introspective, tho, not a lot of action like most movies, so those looking for all brawn & no brains will not like not understand it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.albasrah.net/images/war_crimes/f*ck.jpg


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I saw it. I liked it but defiantly had a Full Metal Jacket Kubrick type of feel. Defiantly not a war movie. It was a bit intense and definatly overloaded on testosterone. I felt like I needed to attend a cooking class or do some sewing after I saw it.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

Go Cobra, right on man!!

ps: i do have it in for the americans.

and he dint hate..ure the only ones hatting : thank u come again...listen u stupid simpson TV drone muther fuker, u think thats funny making fun like that. u dumb fuk. 
And wuts wrong with saddam, he did some pretty bad things, but look wut ure stupid puppet of a president is doing now...lol he will never win in the middle east, never never never, its the same thing as vietnam u pussies are gonna go running, plp dont wanna bow down to ure crap, thats why their blowing up cars, killing soldiers...how many americans are dead, how many innocents are dead, and all u can think of saying is, are u saying u support saddam...ure even more of a retard if u support a president that wasnt even elected by the plp to represent a country so confused its gonna be its own downfall, remember rome fell, china, mongolia, all the great super powers fell, USA...lol time is ticking...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Miro said:


> and he dint hate..ure the only ones hatting : thank u come again...listen u stupid simpson TV drone muther fuker, u think thats funny making fun like that. u dumb fuk.
> And wuts wrong with saddam, he did some pretty bad things, but look wut ure stupid puppet of a president is doing now...lol he will never win in the middle east, never never never, its the same thing as vietnam u pussies are gonna go running, plp dont wanna dow down to ure crap, thats why their blowing up cars, killing soldiers...how many americans are dead, how many innocents are dead, and all u can think of saying is, are u saying u support saddam...ure even more of a retard if u support a president that wasnt even elected by the plp to represent a country so confused its gonna be its own downfall, remember rome fell, china, mongolia, all the great super powers fell, USA...lol time is ticking...


Most pathetic, useless, incoherent post, ever.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

sorry about it tho...i stoped reading at the first page..i was kinda enflamed when reading someone insulting someone i no...i shoulda continued reading but hey!...still sticks...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Miro said:


> sorry about it tho...i stoped reading at the first page..i was kinda enflamed when reading someone insulting someone i no...i shoulda continued reading but hey!...still sticks...


No, it is still a useless post that means nothing. You act like you know everything, but provide no evidence of it. You sound like a really, really shitty psychic.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Miro said:


> Go Cobra, right on man!!
> 
> ps: i do have it in for the americans.
> 
> ...


First, have you even taken a government class? Cause then you'd know how elections are, Bush didn't change the election process while he was in office if you think that. Second, have you taken an English class or writing class? Third, have you even gone to school? And I'm not talking about school were you get to take a nap after milk and cookie time.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Miro said:


> Go Cobra, right on man!!
> 
> ps: i do have it in for the americans.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha....right...the streets will flow with the blood of the infidels...we will chase the non-believers from the sacred holy land...the government of the corrupt, unpure americans will crumble...blah blah blah blah. When do you have time to post stupid replies like this? Aren't you too busy banging camels and/or making plans to blow yourself up? F*ck you, F*ck the Koran, F*ck Allah, and F*ck the whole Middle East...you should thank your stupid imaginary god that George Bush didn't order your whole area wiped off the face of the earth with the simple push of a button...if you didn't have that valuable oil, the rest of the world would not even bother to use your land for taking a dump on. Well guess what? More & more alternative sources of energy are being used every day, and one day no one will give a flying f*ck about your part of the world anymore. So enjoy baking like a raisin in the sun till then


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

im not from there..im supa white man...and no i dint go to school, exept for the place with milk and cookies..that was fun, i havnt taken goverment classes, or anything like that, but...u beleive wut u wanna beleive...u think ure system isnt corrupt thats fine...makes me think all those classes u took just brain washed u a little more...but thats just my opnion...might not be a university one with all ure examples and text and quotes...but i dont need that sh*t..i say wut i think not wut someone else thought up for me.
ps: fuk u if ure from the US, oh and im not candian either, je suis quebecois gang de tapon! ( mais je suis pas mal sur ke la moitie dentre vous peut meme pas me trouver sur une map, et je suis que yen a moin ki peut lire kes ke jai ecrit...gang dignorant)


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Miro said:


> im not from there..im supa white man...and no i dint go to school, exept for the place with milk and cookies..that was fun, i havnt taken goverment classes, or anything like that, but...u beleive wut u wanna beleive...u think ure system isnt corrupt thats fine...makes me think all those classes u took just brain washed u a little more...but thats just my opnion...might not be a university one with all ure examples and text and quotes...but i dont need that sh*t..i say wut i think not wut someone else thought up for me.
> ps: fuk u if ure from the US, oh and im not candian either, je suis quebecois gang de tapon! ( mais je suis pas mal sur ke la moitie dentre vous peut meme pas me trouver sur une map, et je suis que yen a moin ki peut lire kes ke jai ecrit...gang dignorant)


Woooowwww, you sound so tough speaking the language of p*ssies who never won a single war. You're not the ony bi-lingual person here, so stop trying to impress, because you're just pathetic. Si non ci crede, prendere tuo detto e mettelo nel tu culo.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Miro said:


> I saw it. I liked it but defiantly had a Full Metal Jacket Kubrick type of feel. Defiantly not a war movie. It was a bit intense and definatly overloaded on testosterone. I felt like I needed to attend a cooking class or do some sewing after I saw it.


LMFAO!!









i got the book the other day, but am in the midst of reading yet another true story written by an SAS seargeant in the first Gulf War...but its next on my list









i got a question about the movie....

people DO get killed, right?? like im not going to go to this movie...see a bunch of bombs go off...and not see any gore???am i?

as long as there is a small number of ppl getting messed up...that'll be fine for me.

im not going to the movie for gore, i want to see the story. but i also like a little tidbit of action tossed in there.lol


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> i got the book the other day, but am in the midst of reading yet another true story written by an SAS seargeant in the first Gulf War...but its next on my list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will be dissapointed in this movie...There is NO GORE...at all...Only 1 person gets shot...If you go in expecting it to be boring and dreadful...Then you will be fine...If you are expecting it to be action and some gore...You will be dissapointed.

I liked the movie...Because it made you feel exactly how the characters were feeling...Bored and frustrated...Its more about story and what's it like to be a marine and have nothing to actually kill.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

not saying im the only bilingual person here...sure their are tons of them, im saying most americands arnt bilingual and can hardly speak english...won a war..quebec has never gone into war...so wut u talking about?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Miro said:


> ...won a war..quebec has never gone into war...so wut u talking about?


I didn't say Quebec never won a war, I said you're speaking the languae of p*ssies that never won a war (I.E. THE FRENCH)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Miro said:


> im not from there..im supa white man...and no i dint go to school, exept for the place with milk and cookies..that was fun, i havnt taken goverment classes, or anything like that, but...u beleive wut u wanna beleive...u think ure system isnt corrupt thats fine...makes me think all those classes u took just brain washed u a little more...but thats just my opnion...might not be a university one with all ure examples and text and quotes...but i dont need that sh*t..i say wut i think not wut someone else thought up for me.
> ps: fuk u if ure from the US, oh and im not candian either, je suis quebecois gang de tapon! ( mais je suis pas mal sur ke la moitie dentre vous peut meme pas me trouver sur une map, et je suis que yen a moin ki peut lire kes ke jai ecrit...gang dignorant)


A wise man once said " It's better to keep your mouth shut and look stupid instead of opening it and proving you are."


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> ...won a war..quebec has never gone into war...so wut u talking about?


I didn't say Quebec never won a war, I said you're speaking the languae of p*ssies that never won a war (I.E. THE FRENCH)
[/quote]

Im goin to give you some homework. I want you to read a *history* book. Especially the part where Richelieu or Napoleon was in control of France









Also, Quebec, also known as a Canadian city, held back American forces in Niagara for years, if when they were outnumbered 5-1 in some battles.

The French bahsing really should stop.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm...no gore???oh well.

as long as the story is good, and you get to feel what the actual guys felt...then thats fine for me.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

ok then.


----------

